# Where to buy appliances in DF?



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

We are moving to DF from Europe. We've found a nice apartment but it is unfurnished and unapplianced (if that is a word). Obviously our 240v white goods won't work there so we need to load up. 

Where is the best place to buy appliances in DF? (I've seen they have best buy so I'm assuming there is something better and cheaper)
Does mexico have energy ratings like Europe does for appliances? 
Does anyone make a 120-240 refrigerator, washing machine or dishwasher?(I looked online and couldn't find any). 

Cheers,
Lars


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

https://www.viana.com.mx/


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks. It looks a bit like a best buy. Is it known for good prices or vast product range or both?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

We have purchased both furniture and major appliances from the following stores in the Mexico City Metropolitan area:

Department stores - Larger selection - Frequent Sales bring prices down to competitive levels - Limited Negotiation/Price Matching - Stores Deliver/Install - Located in Shopping Centers -

Sears Bienvenidos a SEARS MEXICO | SEARS.COM.MX - Me entiende!

Liverpool Liverpool es parte de MI vida


Independent Appliance/Furniture Store - Larger Selection - Competitive Prices - Will negotiate/Price Match -Stores deliver/Install - Located throughout Metro area


Hermanos Vazquez https://hermanosvazquez.mx/index.php


We have not purchased appliances or furniture from the large warehouse stores, Costco and Sam's Club. They have very good pricing but selection is limited. Delivery can be obtained from independents located at store exits. On other purchases, we have received very good customer service from Costco - less so from Sam's Club. Memberships are required to purchase from both.

Costco Costco Mexico - costco.com.mx

Sam's Club PrepÃ¡rate como nunca para este mundial

Home Depot has many locations. Pricing seems to be average with monthly sales. Appliance selection is fair. Delivery can be obtained. Customer service is below average. We have purchased a water heater from them and had installed independently.

Home Depot Realiza las mejoras y proyectos que necesitas en tu hogar en The Home Depot, ¡Haz más ahorrando!


Energy ratings can be found on some appliances like refrigerators.


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

Super thank you michmex.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I assume this is true in Mexico City as well. In many cities, you can buy rustic furniture from small shops that custom make it. It can be cheaper than the commercially manufactured furniture and can be made from solid wood, as opposed to the MDF and veneer that characterizes most of the cheap factory-made furniture.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I assume this is true in Mexico City as well. In many cities, you can buy rustic furniture from small shops that custom make it. It can be cheaper than the commercially manufactured furniture and can be made from solid wood, as opposed to the MDF and veneer that characterizes most of the cheap factory-made furniture.


If anyone knows of shops that make rustic furniture in Mexico City somewhere not too far away from the center of the city, please post that information here. I need a couple of chairs and a small coffee table for my living room. Thanks.


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

A little off the original topic but since we are talking about furniture, we were advised to leave ours behind and come over with IKEA furniture and then pick put more quality pieces in mexico. On our short reconnaissance visit we liked the designs that we saw and are very interested in loading up while in mexico. Our contact there said that since there is no IKEA in mexico, it would be easy to sell. Then we talked with someone else who said that IKEA has a bad reputation in mexico. 

What is your recommendation?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Call me tacky, but ...*



TundraGreen said:


> I assume this is true in Mexico City as well. In many cities, you can buy rustic furniture from small shops that custom make it. It can be cheaper than the commercially manufactured furniture and can be made from solid wood, as opposed to the MDF and veneer that characterizes most of the cheap factory-made furniture.


Call me tacky, but we are big fans of Lifetime™ folding plastic furniture. It's sturdy, well made and washable and sold both at Sam's Club and Costco. I will say that their Classic folding chair is superior to the newer Contemporary.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> If anyone knows of shops that make rustic furniture in Mexico City somewhere not too far away from the center of the city, please post that information here. I need a couple of chairs and a small coffee table for my living room. Thanks.


There is a large custom-made wooden furniture market on the right side of the road which takes you out of the Tlalpan area of the D.F. to Cuernavaca ... probably just before you pass (on the left side) the Colegio Militar. Some of the furniture has already been made but many people wander the market area to locate someone whose style of furniture they like and then they place a special order. It's typically sturdy, high-quality, life-lasting sofas, dressers, chairs, beds, tables, chairs, etc. Prices are negotiable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> There is a large custom-made wooden furniture market on the right side of the road which takes you out of the Tlalpan area of the D.F. to Cuernavaca ... probably just before you pass (on the left side) the Colegio Militar. Some of the furniture has already been made but many people wander the market area to locate someone whose style of furniture they like and then they place a special order. It's typically sturdy, high-quality, life-lasting sofas, dressers, chairs, beds, tables, chairs, etc. Prices are negotiable.


Sounds like what I am looking for but living as I do in the center of the city with no car, it's not a practical possibility for me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Sounds like what I am looking for but living as I do in the center of the city with no car, it's not a practical possibility for me.


Not practical because you cannot get there, or because it would be difficult to get the furniture back to your apartment.

Most places will deliver the furniture or have an arrangement with somebody with a truck that can deliver it for a small fee.

As far as getting there, I thought you could get most everywhere in cities by bus. If not, you could get a taxi with some of the money you save by not having a car.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Not practical because you cannot get there, or because it would be difficult to get the furniture back to your apartment.
> 
> Most places will deliver the furniture or have an arrangement with somebody with a truck that can deliver it for a small fee.
> 
> As far as getting there, I thought you could get most everywhere in cities by bus. If not, you could get a taxi with some of the money you save by not having a car.


Too complicated for me. I think I'll check out the furniture in La Lagunilla one of these days, which I can easily get to on public transportation.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Sounds like what I am looking for but living as I do in the center of the city with no car, it's not a practical possibility for me.


It would likely be a 'day trip,' but there are probably several microbus routes, collectivos which leave Taxqueña and head that way to have a look around and to chat with some of the people making/selling furniture. In the heart of the city, the furniture section of La Lagunilla is a good place to look for furniture. Probably not appliances, but other furniture.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> It would likely be a 'day trip,' but there are probably several microbus routes, collectivos which leave Taxqueña and head that way to have a look around and to chat with some of the people making/selling furniture. In the heart of the city, the furniture section of La Lagunilla is a good place to look for furniture. Probably not appliances, but other furniture.


That's quite a shlep for me, but thanks, Longford, for posting this information. My next expedition within the DF will be to La Lagunilla, which is an easy trip for me on the Metro.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Plastic beach restaurant chairs and tables are fine with me .... except some one gave me a set of Equipale and a number of rustico odd and ends


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Liverpool ans Sears are upscale and expensive but they have great sales so shop the sales there.


----------

